# buckeye burl casting



## daugher12 (May 7, 2016)

I got this one finished up. It's buckeye burl cast in green alumilite.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2016)

Looks nice John.


----------



## rocky1 (May 7, 2016)

Sweet turn, that's very sharp!!


----------



## daugher12 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------

